# [Lesertest] Enermax Modu87+ Netzteil



## DanielOcean (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]*Hinweise* - Navigation und Copyright[/SIZE]

Das nachfolgende Inhaltsverzeichnis ist interaktiv, also mit Links gespickt und bringt Dich somit direkt zu den entsprechenden Themen, dem Kapitel oder auch deren Unterpunkte.
Am Ende eines jeden Kapitels findest Du eine Link-Zeile, die Dich wieder zu den aufgeführten Bereichen zurückbringt, entweder zum Start des Reviews, zum Inhaltsverzeichnis oder zum Beginn des aktuellen Kapitels.
Die Kapitel-Banner sind ebenfalls gelinkt, diese bringen Dich beim Klicken zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis.
Alle Bilder, Zeichnungen und Grafiken zeigen sich, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen als Thumbs; mit einem Klick auf diese öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit der vergrößerten Ansicht (max. 1600x1200px), in der die Details besser zu sehen sind.
Alle verwendeten Pictures findest du ebenfalls geballt in meinem Album; wenn du also lediglich Bilder sprechen lassen möchtest, dann schau dich dort einfach um.
Viele Fotos und Grafiken sind z.T. von den entsprechenden Herstellern und unterliegen deren Rechte; ich hab diese Materialien für dieses Review zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und die Verwendung ist mir somit gestattet; bitte achtet die Rechte Dritter.
Die meisten der Fotos sind allerdings von mir geschossen worden, somit unterliegen diese meinem Urheberrecht; bitte respektiert dies und frag zumindest wenn Ihr das ein oder andere verwenden möchtet.
Auch meine Texte, sofern diese nicht Auszüge oder Zitate des Hersteller-Materials sind, sind meinen geistigen Windungen entsprungen; dies kostete mich Zeit und Engagement, und allein deshalb solltet Ihr auch so fair sein und nur mit vorheriger Absprache diese Zeilen zitieren oder kopieren.
Alle Wertungen, Äußerungen und Kritiken dieses Reviews sind z.T. lediglich meine subjektive Meinungen und Empfindungen, und sollte somit bitte nicht als allgemein-gültig gesehen werden; aber natürlich dürft Ihr gern meine Meinung teilen, ich brauch die nicht exklusiv 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]*Einleitung*[/SIZE]
Vorwort • PCGH User Review • Produktserie • Hersteller-Infos • Marktsituation​[SIZE=+1]*Technische Daten*[/SIZE]
Grund-Daten • Belastbarkeit & Leistungen der Schienen • Sicherung-Features • Wichtige Merkmale​[SIZE=+1]*Lieferumfang*[/SIZE]
Äußere Verpackung • Innere Verpackung • Packungsinhalt im Überblick • Dokumentation • Kapitel-Bewertung​[SIZE=+1]*Hardware im Detail*[/SIZE]
Äußere Erscheinung • Kabel im Detail • Innere Aufbau • Kühlung im Detail • Zubehör im Detail • Kapitel-Bewertung​[SIZE=+1]*Vergleich vs. SeaSonic*[/SIZE]
Vergleich der Technischen Daten • Vergleich der Verpackung • Vergleich der Hardware • Vergleich des Lieferumfangs • Vergleichs-Fazit​[SIZE=+1]*Messungen*[/SIZE]
Größe • Gewicht• Leistungsaufnahme • Lautstärke • Temperatur​[SIZE=+1]*Fazit*[/SIZE]
Manöver-Kritik • Preis/Leistungs-Wertung • Pros & Cons • Anmerkungen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]*Vorwort*[/SIZE]

Herzlich Willkommen zu meinem User Review für das aktuelle Enermax Modu87+ in der 500 Watt Version!

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt alle Spaß beim Lesen dieses Reviews, auch wenn dieses ein Stück weit von der Norm abweichen wird; damit möchte ich sagen, dass ich einen etwas anderen Weg einschlagen möchte, mehr die optischen und haptischen Aspekte untersuchen möchte und ggf. sicher auch das eine oder andere Mal etwas mehr und heftiger kritisieren werde, wenngleich dies bitte nicht als reißerisch betrachtet werden soll, sondern lediglich meine Aspekte zum perfekten Produkt aufzeigt, als Vergleich bediene ich mich gerne punktuell aus der Masse der versammelten Konkurrenz; doch ich werde sicher nicht drum herum kommen viele herkömmliche Teildisziplinen zu untersuchen die aus üblichen Tests und Reviews bekannt sind, bemühe mich dabei aber nicht trocken und faktisch zu werden und ein bisschen mehr aus dem Leben heraus zu berichten. Dies ist auch gar nicht anders möglich, denn weder habe ich ein High End System noch teures Messequipment, und eigentlich noch viel weniger Ahnung, sodass ich selbst bei perfekten Labor-Bedingungen massiv überfordert wäre.

Mein Rechner ist nicht für die aktuellsten Spiele ausgelegt, meine Multimedia-Maschine ist an meinen TV angeschlossen und muss letztendlich keine wahnsinnigen Leistungen vollbringen, die CPU wird selten belastet und die passive Grafikkarte muss ebenfalls kaum etwas leisten; ok... ab und an wird an diesem Computer auch mal mit Photoshop oder AutoCAD gearbeitet, ein paar Excel Sheets erstellt und hin und wieder ein Video bearbeitet, aber letztendlich kommt es mir hierbei nicht auf Geschwindigkeit oder zig parallele Anwendungen an. Von daher werde ich das Netzteil auch nicht so fordern können, geschweige denn die Grenzen ausloten können.

Ich werde in diesem Bericht vielmehr auf die Vorzüge dieses Netzteils in Bezug auf Effizienz, geräuscharme Kulisse und andere, für viele nicht ganz so wichtige Eigenschaften eingehen; da es bekanntlicher Weise noch weitere Reviews dieser Netzteil-Serie geben wird, gehe ich jetzt einfach mal frech davon aus, dass in diesen Berichten Eure faktische Neugierde vollends befriedigt wird und jede Menge technische Details zu Tage gefördert werden, wenngleich diese sicherlich viele redaktionelle Tests lediglich bekräftigen und somit feststellen, dass es sich hierbei um ein Produkt handelt, dass zu Recht an der Tabellenspitze zu finden ist - zumindest von den inneren Leistungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*PCGH User Review*[/SIZE]

Wie Ihr sicher alle mitbekommen habt, kommt dieses Review aufgrund einer Ausschreibung von PCGH.de zustande, mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Enermax bzw. dem in Hamburg ansässigen deutschen Importeur; ich finde es toll, dass hin und wieder "einfachen" Usern die Möglichkeit geben wird aktuelle Hardware zu Testen und solche Artikel zu verfassen; dass wir anschließend die Bauteile behalten dürfen ist eine tolle Belohnung und spornt uns sicher zusätzlich an; ich hoffe sehr, dass in Zukunft mehr und mehr Hersteller diesen Weg gehen werden, und zusätzlich zu redaktionellen Tests und Berichten solche Leser-Aktionen unterstützen!

*Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmals bei beiden Unternehmen, PCGH & Enermax, für diese Möglichkeit und das Vertrauen bedanken!*

Wer sich die Ausschreibung en Detail nochmals zu Gemüte führen möchte, der findet HIER die entsprechende Seite; zu meiner persönlichen Bewerbung kommt Ihr über DIESEN Link.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Produktserie*[/SIZE]

Das hier vorgestellte Enermax Modu87+ 500W Netzteil ist das aktuell Leitungs-schwächste Mitglied der Pro87+/Modu87+ Serie, welche aktuell die Speerspitze der Netzteil-Fraktion im Enermax-Portfolio darstellt.

Eingeführt wurde diese Serie zum Jahreswechsel von 2009 auf 2010 mit drei Modellen "Modu87+" mit modularem Kabelmanagement in den Stärken 500, 600 und 700 Watt, und zwei günstigeren Artikeln "Pro87+" mit fester Verkabelung in den Ausführungen 500 und 600 Watt; seit der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2010 erweitern zwei weitere, potentere Vertreter der Serie "Modu87+" das Sortiment und runden dieses nach oben hin in den Varianten 800 und 900 Watt ab. Die im Artikelnamen hinterlegte "87+" deutet unverhohlen auf die 80 Plus Gold Zertifizierung hin und der darin verankerten Mindest-Effizienz von 87% bei 20% & 100% Auslastung, bzw. 90% Effizienz bei 50% Auslastung; neben dieser Eigenschaft setzt Enermax Marketing-technisch stark auf die hauseigene Dynamic Hybrid Transformer Topology, sowie die leise und dennoch leistungsstarke integrierte Luftkühlung - ebenfalls aus der eigenen Schmiede ausgestattet mit der bekannten und patentierten Twister-Lüftertechnologie; dazu gesellen sich eine ganze Latte von Sicherungs-Features und ein wertiges Äußere - doch dazu später mehr!

Natürlich (sagen die Einen) oder Leider Gottes (klagen die Anderen) hat diese fette Ausstattung auch seinen Preis, für eine UVP von 119€ und einem Straßenpreis im selben Bereich wechselt dieses 500 Watt High-End-Netzteil den Besitzer; eine gute Verfügbarkeit nach anfänglichen Lieferschwierigkeiten aufgrund großer Nachfrage ist nun gewährleistet. Ob sich diese Investition auch tatsächlich lohnt, muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden; ich hoffe aber mit diesem Review eine besser Entscheidunghilfe für Euch bieten zu können, sofern Ihr tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken spielt so viel Geld in ein Netzteil zu stecken; ich schätze, dass dem Kapitel "Vergleich zwischen dem Enermax Modu87+ und SeaSonic X-560" viel Aufmerksamkeit zufallen wird, denn diese beiden kämpfen wohl momentan am Meisten um die Kundschaft der Effizienz-gierigen und ausgabefreudigen User - um ehrlich zu sein waren beide Hersteller bisher auch immer meine Favoriten; ich bin also selbst sehr gespannt auf diesen Bericht, wovon dann auch letztendlich abhängt welcher Energielieferant dauerhaft in meinem HTPC seinen Dienst verrichten wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Hersteller-Infos*[/SIZE]

Die taiwanische Firma Enermax mit seiner 20jährigen Historie und Erfahrung ist einer der führenden Hersteller im Bereich qualitative und sparsame Netzteile und gehört mitunter zu den innovativsten Protagonisten; wie zuvor bei den früheren Evolutionsstufen in Sachen Effizienz wurde mit der Pro87+/Modu87+ Serie eine der ersten "80 Plus Gold" Modelle eingeführt; neben dieser Hauptdomäne werden aber auch Gehäuse, Lüfter, Tastaturen, Festplattengehäuse und andere Peripheriegeräte hergestellt; hierbei greift man hauptsächlich auf eigenes Know-How und Fertigungen zurück.

Neben der deutschen Niederlassung in Hamburg, welche in 2003 gegründet wurde und neben Deutschland auch Österreich betreut, gibt es noch fünf weitere Dependancen in Frankreich, Italien, den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, Japan und China.

Generell zählt Enermax zu den Premium-Herstellern für PC-Hardware und genießt vor allem in den Bereichen Netzteilen und Lüftern einen hervorragenden Leumund. Der herausragende Service und eine im Fall der Fälle unkomplizierte und zügige Abwicklung wird in allen gängigen Foren durch die Bank positiv erwähnt; die Rekla-Quote liegt dabei allerdings nicht auf einem unüblich hohen Niveau und ist somit ein weiterer Hinweis auf die gute Produktqualität.



[SIZE=+1]*Marktsituation*[/SIZE]

Im Bereich "80 Plus Gold" tummelten sich zu Beginn des Jahres noch recht wenige Hersteller am Markt; mittlerweile haben zumindest die führenden Hersteller jeweils ein Pferd in dieser Disziplin am Start; hier folgt nun ein einfacher Überblick über die tatsächlichen Mitbewerber, also sind in dieser Aufstellung nur 80 Plus Gold Produkte zu finden - ich weiß dass der Step zu Silber nicht wirklich groß ist, dennoch will ich hier lediglich güldene NT's aufführen:



*Enermax* PRO87+ 500W|600W (ab 105€|130?)
*Enermax* MODU87+ 500W|600W|700W|800W|900W (ab 120€|140€|165€|195€|230€)



*Chieftec* Nitro BPS-950C 950W (ab 160€)
*Cooler Master* Silent Pro Gold 600W|700W|800W|1000W|1200W (ab 115€|130€|145€|180€|220€)
*Corsair* AX 750W|850W|1200W (ab 140€|160€|235€)
*Cougar* GX G600/G800/G1050 600W|800W|1050W (ab 130€|170€|220€)
*LC-Power* LC1000 V2.3 Legion X2 1000W (ab 135€)
*NesteQ* E²CS X-Strike XS-1000 1000W (ab 205€)
*NZXT* HALE90 550W|650W|750W|850W|1000W (ab 110€|130€|150€|170€|200€)
*OCZ* Z850/1000M Modular, 850W|1000W (ab 140€|180€)
*Seasonic* X-Series X-560/650/750 560W|650W|750W (ab 120€|130€|150€)
*Seasonic* X-Series Fanless X-400/460FL 400W|460W (ab 130€|135€)
*Super Flower* Golden Green Pro 650W|750W (ab 90€|100€)
*Super Flower* Golden Green Modular 600W|700W|800W|1000W (ab 100€|115€|130€|155€)
*Thermaltake* ToughPower Grand 650W|750W (ab 125€|140€)
*Xilence* XQ Series R2 1200W (ab 215€)
Stand 15.10.2010 Quelle geizhals.at/deutschland​Ich persönlich vermisse in dieser Aufstellung bislang lediglich Geräte der Marke be quiet!, wenngleich deren Produkte in diesem Segment nur eine Frage der Zeit sein werden. Natürlich fehlen in dieser Aufstellung noch andere Artikel und Hersteller, habe mich habe auf die bekanntesten beschränkt; wer hier noch mehr Infos braucht, dem empfehle ich die Übersicht bei 80plus.org.

Weiterhin möchte ich hierbei noch erwähnen dass viele Netzteil-Marken nicht gleich auch Hersteller sind, z.B. fertigt SeaSonic für einige Labels (u.a. Antec, Corsair) die Hardware. Enermax hingegen fertigt ebenfalls seine eigenen Produkte, verzichtet dabei aber, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, darauf für andere Marken zu produzieren; auch gibt es nur ganz wenige Produkte die von anderen Herstellern für Enermax produziert werden (Danke an Erzbaron für die Hinweise); man kann also en gros sagen dass "wo Enermax draufsteht auch Enermax drin ist". Wer hier gerne etwas genauer hinter die Kulissen schauen möchte, dem empfehle ich den Artikel Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten auf tomshardware.de.
• zurück zum Anfang des Reviews • · · · · · • zurück zum Index • · · · · · • zurück zum Anfang des Kapitels •​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nachfolgenden Technischen Daten habe ich den Herstellerangaben entnommen: von der Verpackung und Dokumentation, der Enermax-Website sowie dem zur Verfügung gestelltem Info-Material. Einige wenige Fakten habe ich selbst erschnüffelt und mit Schätzgeräten ausgewertet...


[SIZE=+1]*Grund-Daten*[/SIZE]

• *150x86x160mm Chassis-Abmessungen*
• *150x89x172mm Abmessungen* (inkl. Buchsen, Schalter & Lüftergitter)
• *2,866kg Gesamt-Gewicht* (inkl. Verpackung & Zubehör)
• *1,775kg Gewicht Netzteil* (laut Hersteller)
• *1,924kg Gewicht Netzteil* (inkl. festem Kabelstrang)
• *0,609kg Gewicht Zubehör*
• *0,333kg Gewicht Verpackung*
• *Farbe Schwarz mit gold-farbigen Elementen*
• *Gehäusematerial Stahl*
• *500 Watt Gesamtleistung*
• *ATX Version 2.3*
• *EMV-geschirmte Kabelstränge*
• *Aktives PFC*
• *139mm Lüfter mit Nachlaufsteuerung*
• *teil-modulares Kabelmanagement*
• *DC-to-DC Technik*
• *DLL-Resonanzwandler (DHTT)*
• *Fertigung nach RoSH Verordnung*
• *MTBF ca. 100.000 Stunden*
• *aktueller Marktpreis ca. 120,-€*
• *80 Plus Gold Zertifikat*
• *Garantie 5 Jahre*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Belastbarkeit & Leistungen der SChienen*[/SIZE]

• *+3,3Volt Schiene*
bis zu 20 Ampere​• *+5,0Volt Schiene*
bis zu 20 Ampere​• *+12Volt Schiene 1*
bis zu 25 Ampere​• *+12Volt Schiene 2*
bis zu 25 Ampere​• *+12Volt Schiene 3*
bis zu 25 Ampere​• *+12Volt Schienen kombiniert*
bis zu 41 Ampere​• *-12Volt Schiene*
bis zu 0,5 Ampere​• *+5Volt sb Schiene*
bis zu 3 Ampere​• *+3,3Volt & 5,0Volt Schienen kombiniert*
bis zu 100 Watt​• *+12Volt Schienen kombiniert*
bis zu 492 Watt​• *-12Volt Schiene*
bis zu 6 Watt​• *+5Volt sb Schiene*
bis zu 15 Watt​• *Alle Schienen kombiniert*
bis zu 500 Watt​• *Kurzzeitige Peakleistung alle Schienen kombiniert*
bis zu 550 Watt​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Sicherungs-Features*[/SIZE]

• *OCP*
Over Current Protection - Schutz vor Stromspitzen​• *OTP*
Over Temperature Protection - Überhitzungsschutz​• *OVP*
Over Voltage Protection - Überspannungsschutz​• *OPP*
Over Power Protection - Überlastungsschutz​• *UVP AC*
AC Under Voltage Protection - Wechselstrom Unterspannungsschutz​• *UVP DC*
DC Under Voltage Protection - Gleichstrom Überspannungsschutz​• *SCP*
Short Circuit Protection - Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen​• *SIP*
Surge and Inrush Protection - Schutz vor unvorhergesehenen Stromstößen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Wichtige Merkmale*[/SIZE]

• *Dynamic Hybrid Transformer Topology*
Gestraffte, dynamische Anordnung der Transformatoren für höchste Effizienz und stabile Spannungen bei jeder Belastung.​• *Hybrid Capacitor Array*
Hochperformantes Array mit schweren Feststoff- und Japan-Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren zur Sicherung und Regulierung stabiler Spannungen.​• *SpeedGuard*
Last- und Temperatur-abhängige Lüftersteuerung bei 330 bis maximal 1000rpm für optimale und leise Kühlung.​• *HeatGuard*
30-60 sekündige Lüfter-Nachlaufzeit nach Ausschalten des Systems verlängert die zu erwartende Lebenszeit.​• *SafeGuard*
Enermax' Marketing-Oberbegriff für die achtfache Sicherung mit OCP, OTP, OVP, OPP, UVP AC, UVP DC, SCP und SIP.​• *CordGuard*
Fixierung des Netzsteckers zur Vorbeugung unbeabsichtigter Systemabstürze.​• *Twister Fan inside!*
Mehrfach ausgezeichnete Lüfter mit dem berühmten Twister Lager für extreme Laufruhe.​• *87PLUS ready!*
Effizientes Netzteil mit 87-92% Effizienz bei einer Auslastung von 20-100%.​• *C6 & Hybrid ready!*
Unterstützt moderne und energiesparende CPU's, Chipsätze und Grafikkarten im ZERO LOAD Design.​• *Future ready!*
Bereit für mögliche neue CPU und GPU Anschlüsse.​• *DXXI ready!*
Volle Unterstützung der meisten aktuellen DirectX 11 Grafikkarten dank zweier 6+2-Pin PCIe-Stecker.​• *24/7 @ 50°C ready!*
Non Stop Betrieb bei bis zu 50°C möglich.​• *Gaming ready!*
ATX 2.3 Norm unterstützt neuste Intel und AMD Prozessoren sowie SLI bzw. CrossFireX GPU-Installationen.​• *World ready!*
Universeller Weltbereichseingang, 100-240 VAC für unterschiedliche Stromnetze.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• zurück zum Anfang des Reviews • · · · · · • zurück zum Index • · · · · · • zurück zum Anfang des Kapitels •​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soooo, nun aber mal ran an den Speck... lasst uns mal die ganzen trockenen Daten auf Seite räumen und kümmern wir uns lieber mal um das Produkt selbst!


[SIZE=+1]*Äußere Verpackung*[/SIZE]

ZIERLICH, SCHWER, SCHWARZ! - Die Verpackung gestaltet sich zunächst in Form eines in Folie verschweißten Kartons - ich hab da schon mal was vorbereitet...: die Bilder zeigen die Pappe schon ohne Kondom, denn ich konnte nicht warten und musste reinlinsen bevor ich die Kamera parat hatte; ich schätze ihr könnt dem nachempfinden. 335mm x 250mm x 100mm misst die Verpackung äußerlich und ist somit im Mitbewerbervergleich recht zierlich unterwegs; mit 2872 Gramm bringt der Karton ein ordentliches Gewicht auf die Waage.

KLAPPERN GEHÖRT ZUM HANDWERK! - Die Gestaltung des Kartons wirkt auf mich doch sehr ansprechend, das Cover ist aufgeräumt und alles andere als überladen - dies ist sicher Geschmackssache, aber ich finde das Design wirklich sehr gelungen: Logo links oben, Produktname groß in der Mitte, Version als Sticker unten rechts und ein schönes aber dezentes Hintergrundbild eines 80 Plus Gold Logos; ggf. hätte man ein Abbild des Produktes noch zusätzlich platzieren können um die optischen Reize vollends zu befriedigen. 

SYSTEM OVERLOAD! - Die Rückseite ist vollgepackt mit einer Aufzählung der Features in Englisch und der drei Top-Eigenschaften auch in Deutsch und Spanisch, weiterer Erläuterungen der Haupteigenschaften wie z.B. 80 plus Gold, Dynamic Hybrid Transformer Topology, etc., sowie den Spezifikationen und einer Übersicht über das Gekabels. Für mich etwas viel Info auf diesem keinen Platz, dass man Gefahr läuft den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht zu sehen.

DEZENTE FLANKEN! - Vorderes und rechtes Seitenteil ziert lediglich ein mittig gedrucktes, güldenes Drawing des Netzteils und unterhalb dessen die internationale Webadresse, vorne zusätzlich mit dem offiziellen 80 plus Gold Logo als Sticker im linken Bereich; die linke Seite zeigt lediglich dezente Aufdrucke der Webadresse und der 5 jährigen Garantiezeit, zuzüglich aufgeklebter EAN-Barcodes und Produktions- bzw. Seriennummern; die hintere Seite führt nochmals die drei Top-Features in weiteren Sprachen auf, u.a. Französisch, Italienisch, Polnisch und sechs weiteren, für mich nicht Identifizierbaren - wenn ich raten müsste könnte ich ggf. Chinesisch, Japanisch, Russisch und Griechisch ausmachen... schiebt man die vordere Seite zum Öffnen nach oben, so kommt an dieser sichtbaren Kante noch ein Hinweis auf das internationale Enermax-Forum in mehreren Sprachen zu Vorschein...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Innere Verpackung*[/SIZE]

AUSSEN HUI, INNEN PFUI!?! - Nach Aufklappen des Kartons kommt ein schützendes Papp-Sheet zum Vorschein, der Blick darunter ließ mich dann allerdings etwas ernüchtert inne halten und die Sachlage mit einem skeptischen "ehmmmmm" kommentieren - seht selbst auf den Bildern was mich hier erwartete: ein recht emotionsloser, billig wirkender, äußerst spärlicher Packungsaufbau und eigentlich so gut wie keinerlei Polsterung! Bin ich hier tatsächlich richtig bei einem Top-Produkt eines renommierten Herstellers?! Scheinbar ja...

WIE MAN SICH BETTET...! - Im linken Bereich des Inneren gibt es einen kleinen abgetrennten Bereich, indem sich das Zubehör sowie das Kaltgerätekabel wiederfindet; der restliche, große Bereich auf der Rechten beinhaltet u.a. das Netzteil selbst in der rechten unteren Ecke; dieses ist jedoch lediglich in eine Folientüte eingewickelt und liegt (fast) schutzlos im Karton; im Übrigen hat man sich diese "Mühe" für das nicht-modulare Mainboardkabel gleich völlig gespart, denn dies hängt aus der lose gefalteten Folientüte raus und füllt gemeinsam mit einem ebenfalls in Folien gewickeltes, kleineres Kabelknäuel und einer nicht-verpackten und nicht-gefüllten schwarze Tasche für die nicht benötigten modularen Kabel (aus Canvas-ähnlichem synthetischem Stoff, bedruckt mit einem Enermax-Logo unten rechts) den Leerraum im Karton zwischen Netzteil und der kleinen Trennwand zur linken Sektion; ein weiteres, etwas größeres, foliertes Kabelknäuel ist in den Zwischenraum von Netzteil und oberer Kartonwand gestopft. Ein kleinformatiges Benutzerhandbuch liegt obenauf und komplettiert den Inhalt.

HOUSTEN, WE HAVE A PROBLEM! - ich muss ich an dieser Stelle leider auch erwähnen dass der Karton nach Entfernen der Folie kleine Beschädigungen an der Rückseite aufweisen; scheinbar ist man in der Produktion oder später an einer Ecke hängengeblieben, sodass quasi ein unbekanntes (Flug-)Objekt in die Atmosphäre des Planeten Enermax eindringen konnte und dabei ein ca. 5mm großes Loch auf der Oberfläche hinterließ, zudem sind einige Kratzer auszumachen; öffnet man den Karton, so stellt man fest dass der Karton sogar durchstoßen wurde, zum Glück nicht im Bereich des Netzteils, sonst könnte man am Lack und Blech Kratzer oder gar eine schöne Beule bewundern! Ich gehe aber davon aus dass es sich hierbei um ein Sample handelt und kein Retail-Produkt ist; im Karton hingegen ist bis auf das Loch von diesen Schönheitsfehlern nicht zu bemerken, die Ware an sich ist makellos und ohne erkennbaren Defekt - alles bestens also, wenngleich ein solcher Karton bei einem Kauf sofort retoure gegangen wäre.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Packungsinhalt im Überblick*[/SIZE]

ZEIG MIR WAS DU HAST! - Kümmern wir uns nun um den Inhalt des spärlich ausgekleideten Kartons; wie eben bereits erwähnt, befinden sich im Karton folgende Dinge:
- das Netzteil mit anhängendem, nicht-modularen Kabelstrang für Mainboard und CPU
- ein schwarzes Kaltgerätekabel
- ein modulares GPU-Kabel
- drei modulare Peripherie-Kabel
- eine schwarze Aufbewahrungstasche für nicht-gebrauchte Kabel
- zwei schwarz/rote Logo-Klettbänder
- vier silberfarbene Schrauben
- ein Enermax Case-Badge
- ein schwarz lackierter CordGuard-Bügel
- ein Benutzerhandbuch Din A6





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Dokumentation*[/SIZE]

LES' ICH'S ODER LASS' ICH'S!? - Das kleine, niedliche Benutzerhandbuch in emotionsloser schwarz/weiß Optik im DinA6-Format macht nicht gerade viel her: das Cover ist ähnlich der Verpackung gestaltet und weißt in sieben Sprachen darauf hin was es denn ist, das Manual; ich frage mich allerdings wo die restlichen fünf Sprachen geblieben sind, die noch zuvor auf dem Karton zu finden waren?! - womöglich gibt es hierfür ein separates Exemplar, verwundern tut es dennoch. Zudem ist dieses Büchlein für die ursprünglich komplette Serie gültig, also für die Versionen in 500, 600 und 700 Watt. 

SAVETY FIRST! - Auf Seite eins sind die üblichen Sicherheitshinweise & Informationen abgedruckt, aber lediglich nur in Englischer Sprache - klar, kaum einer liest sie, aber dennoch nicht gerade toll; auf Page two finden sich recht übersichtlich die Spezifikationen nochmal aufgeführt, natürlich für alle drei Modelle in tabellarischer Weise. 

AUSFÜHRLICH IS ANDERS! - Anschließend spendiert man den sieben Sprachen wahnsinnige drei Doppelseiten DinA6, was gerade mal anderthalb DinA4 ausmachen würde; logischerweise kann dann auch nicht von einer ausführlichen Anleitung gesprochen werden: Im Endeffekt wird hier recht oberflächlich jedes Thema angerissen, weitere oder tiefere Informationen erhält man hier hingegen nicht - ich persönlich finde das ein bisschen schwach, wenn man auch sagen muss, dass grundsätzlich nicht wirklich etwas fehlt und sich dieser Trend zu spartanischer Dokumentation in der ganzen Branche wiederfindet; man hätte aber auch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen können und sich nicht in der Masse tummeln. 

CHINESE VERSUCHT SICH IN DEUTSCH? - Mitnichten! Man muss lobenswerter Weise erwähnen, dass die Texte in einem vernünftigen und gut verständlichen Deutsch geschrieben worden sind; wir wissen alle, dass dies nicht immer eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Kapitel-Bewertung*[/SIZE]

SAMTHANDSCHUHE AUS! - Naja, die Kritik ist ja in den Bereichen schon deutlich durchgeklungen, letztendlich möcht' ich aber an dieser Stelle nochmals den Finger feste in die Wunden drücken, denn es handelt sich bei diesem Produkt nicht wirklich um ein Mainstream-Verkaufsschlager mit extrem geilem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, sondern schon um eine Art Luxusgut im Bereich der Netzteile - denkt dran, 120€ kostet das Teil für lediglich 500 Watt und da erwarte ich als Käufer schon die ein oder andere Schippe mehr, und dies nicht nur beim Produkt an sich, sondern auch beim Drumherum!

Die Verpackung ist für mich absolut passend und stimmig! Ein schickes Äußeres, das auch eine gewisse Wertigkeit vermittelt und Seriosität ausstrahlt, dabei alle nötigen Informationen liefert, lediglich ein Abbild der Hardware an sich erinnert mich ein wenig an die gängige Methode der Grafikkarten-Verpackung - auch hier wird meistens auf eine Fotografie verzichtet, was mich als optisch-fixierten Kunde doch sehr ärgert!

Anders hingegen sieht es inside-Pappe aus! Der Anblick erinnert mich dann doch eher an ein No-Name-Bauteil dass ich bei Discounter für nen Appel und nen Ei erstanden habe - Sorry, aber das ist des Produkts nicht würdig, nein um ehrlich zu sein unwürdig! Keine saubere Einfassungen, keine Polsterung, keine wertige Platzierung; nur billige Folientüten und loses Karton-vollstopfen, ein Wunder dass es überhaupt eine zweite Sektion im Karton gibt, wobei man sich diese dann auch hätte sparen können. Zumindest ne Luftpolster-Folie hätte man dem Netzteil an sich doch spendieren können, wenn auch dies den emotionalen Eindruck nicht wirklich verbessert hätte. Wie es besser geht zeigen z.B. Cougar, be quiet! und SeaSonic bei Ihren Produkten, und dafür muss das Teil dann noch nicht mal 80 Plus Gold aufweisen oder die 100€-Schallmauer durchbrechen. Aber für das Modu87+ gilt hierbei: Enermax - zéro point!

Der Lieferumfang haut einen auch nicht wirklich aus den Schuhen! Zwar fehlt nix Wichtiges oder Bedeutendes, aber man kann die Schlappe der Vor-Disziplin mitnichten wettmachen. Zusätzliche Kabelbinder vermisst man eben so sehr in meinem Karton wie die Produktübersicht, die wohl scheinbar nur jedem zweiten Paket spendiert wurde.
Ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit der Anzahl der mitgelieferten modularen Kabel einverstanden bin; zwar reicht es für mein System, doch das X-560 war hier deutlich besser ausgestattet und gibt mir somit eine wesentlich flexiblere Anschlussmöglichkeit. Auch hätte ich mich persönlich über das ein oder andere Gimmick gefreut, ein Keychain, Schlüsselanhänger oder sonstige Give-Aways.

Die Dokumentations-Ausstattung reiht sich ein in die eher bescheidene Bewertung des Inneren. Sehr nüchtern und lediglich mit dem Notwendigsten ausgestattet fliegt das Manual wohl noch schneller in die Ecken oder gar in den Papiercontainer als andere Artgenossen - in der Form fast schon überflüssig!

Um es nochmal ganz klar und deutlich zu sagen: Dieser Teilbereich wird überschattet von Kritik, Kritik für ein High-End Produkt! Zwar sagt das noch lange nix über die tatsächliche Leistung aus, aber ich finde hier wurde an einem falschen Ende gespart und gegeizt - und hier spiel ich nicht nur auf das eher negative Bauchgefühl eines emotionalen Users an, sondern wie mein beschädigter Karton zeigt ließen sich so z.T. auch Reklamationen vermeiden und letztendlich auch Geld sparen; ob es nun Schlamperei, die fehlende Sicht der Notwendigkeit oder tatsächlich wirtschaftliche Aspekte waren die Enermax dazu bewogen haben diesen Artikel in einer solchen Art und Weise unter die Menschheit zu bringen kann ich an dieser Stelle natürlich nicht beantworten - vielleicht bekommt man durch die etwas kleiner Verpackung einige Stückzahlen mehr in einen 40-Fuß-Container und spart somit tatsächlich einiges an Fracht - nur kann und will ich aus meiner Sicht als Kunde, der normalerweise sehr viel Geld dafür ausgeben muss, keinen dieser Punkte wirklich nachvollziehen, zumal die Mitbewerber hier bessere Ergebnisse zeigen ohne dies im Preis bemerkbar zu machen.

Unterm Strich bleibt einfach ein Beigeschmack über - mal sehen ob die weiteren Disziplinen mich freudiger stimmen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• zurück zum Anfang des Reviews • · · · · · • zurück zum Index • · · · · · • zurück zum Anfang des Kapitels •​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]*Äußere Erscheinung*[/SIZE]

BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL! - Das Netzteil an sich kommt in einem wertigen Hochglanz-Schwarz daher, eine glatte Lackierung ohne Struktur in der man sich gut spiegeln kann. Mir persönlich gefällt hingegen die strukturierte Pulverbeschichtung der 800 und 900 Watt Variante besser und vermittelt auch eine höhere Wertigkeit, die Mitbewerber setzen hier meist auch auf den massiveren Look einer Maserung, vielleicht wollte man im Hause Enermax hier absichtlich einen anderen Weg einschlagen; in diesem Fall wäre aber ein "mit dem Strom schwimmen" wohl besser gewesen, denn die glatte Optik ist auch anfälliger für Fingerabdrücke, Staub, Verschmutzung und Kratzer. Die Tatsache dass man bei den neueren Modellen hier umschwenkte, könnte ein Hinweis dafür sein dass der Hersteller ebenfalls diese Erkenntnis gewonnen hat.

Auffälligstes Merkmal an der Oberseite ist der gold-farbige Twister-Lüfter, der durch das Old-School-Schutzgitter ins Auge sticht; veredelt wird diese Seite durch ein mittig angeheftetes Enermax-Logo auf dem Gitter, ebenfalls in den vorherrschenden Farben Schwarz und Gold. Das Gitter an sich kann ohne Garantie-Verlust entfernt werden, super zum Reinigen der Lüfterblätter; leider können diese selbst nicht demontiert werden, im Gegensatz zu Enermax' Lüfter-Portfolio, dies wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen, da so der Weg ins Innere des Netzteils fast frei zugänglich wäre - schade für ambitionierte User, wohl besser für unbedarfte Anfänger. Unbedarft ist allerdings auch die Tatsache, dass das Lüftergitter nicht bündig zur sonstigen Oberfläche angebracht wurde, sondern nur halbherzig alibi-vertieft aufgeschraubt mit dem Chassis verbunden ist; das aufgebrachte Logo ist ebenfalls aufgesetzt und stellt die größte Erhöhung von ca. 3mm dar - eigentlich schade, denn immer wieder wird dies bei Netzteilen bemängelt und doch ist diese Abart immer noch nicht ausgerottet. Zwar wird dies in den meisten Fällen zu keinerlei Problemen führen, doch alleine bei Lian Li's neuer Netzteil-Klammer am Boden kann es schon zu Problemen und verbogenen Metallen kommen; aber auch bei knappen Gehäusen kann es eng werden, falls das Mainboard dem Netzteil lediglich den in den ATX-Spezifikationen verankerten Platz lässt - streng genommen werden die Spezifikationen so leicht verfehlt!

WENIGER IST MEHR! - Die beiden schwarzen Flanken des Chassis werden lediglich durch je einen goldfarbenen Modu87+ Logo-Aufdruck verziert; sehr schön wie ich finde, denn weniger ist hier oft mehr und eine solch edle und zugleich cleane Optik suggeriert zeitlose Wertigkeit.

Die untere Seite ist ebenfalls schwarz, allerdings befindet sich hier das wabenförmige Exhaust-Gitter. Zudem findet man hier den obligatorischen Hauptschalter sowie die dreipolige Kaltgerätebuchse; betitelt werden diese beiden Merkmale durch ein aufgedrucktes, rotes Enermax-Logo, womit nach Außen deutlich gemacht wird was im Gehäuse steckt. Zudem sind auch vier Gewindebohrungen zu sehen, zur Befestigung am PC-Gehäuse. Als Enermax-Eigenart ist hier noch der sogenannte CordGuard zu finden bzw. die in die Seitenwand eingearbeitetet Halterung für diesen, der User muss hier noch Hand anlegen und den Drahtbügel mit dem schwergewichtigen Marketing-Namen montieren; grundsätzlich ist dieses Feature eine tolle Sache, wenngleich sie wohl dann doch keine Enermax-Erfindung ist, sondern zugekauft wurde und ursprünglich aus dem Server-Bereich stammt; einziges Manko an dieser Geschichte: man ist an das mitgelieferte Kaltgeräte-Kabel gebunden, denn hier wurde entsprechend der Stecker modifiziert; falls ich mich zum finalen Einbau in meinen HTPC entscheiden sollte, werde ich wohl auf dieses Gimmick verzichten müssen, meine Platzierung verlangt nach einem angewinkeltem Kabel.

Die gegenüberliegende, hintere Seite kommt ganz ohne Aufdrucke oder Logos aus, dafür wird das Shiny-Black durch die modularen Periferie-Anschlusse unterbrochen, ebenso durch den fest montierten Kabelstrang zur Befeuerung von Mainboard und CPU; dieser Strang findet den Weg ins Freie durch eine U-förmige Plastikmanschette, die die gesleevten Kabel vor dem scharfkantigem Wandausschnitt schützt; der Ausschnitt selbst ist etwas (zu) großzügig gehalten, die Kabel haben noch reichlich Spiel, die Manschette selbst hätte vielleicht auch etwas wertiger ausfallen können, wenngleich hier kein wirklicher Anlass zur Kritik besteht. Die Anschlüsse für die modularen Kabel sind keine genormten Stecker, sodass eine Verwechslung ausgeschlossen ist; in meinem Fall gibt es zwei Arten, fünfmal schwarz mit fünfpoliger Buchse sowie zweimal rot mit 12-poligen Anschlüssen, wobei die Schwarzen den SATA, Molex und FDD Kabeln vorbehalten bleibt, die Roten den PCIe Strippen für die Grafikkarte; sehr hilfreich und praktisch sind die weißen Markierungen an den Steckern, sodass man gleich die richtige Anschlussrichtung findet; nicht ganz so dolle ist dass die Anschlüsse doch fast nen ganzen Zentimeter aus der Gehäusewand herausragen, wobei hier auch erwähnt werden muss, dass so die Länge des Gehäuses an sich entsprechend reduziert werden konnte.

Last but not least, die Unterseite des Netzteils! Diese ist wohl komplett schwarz, worauf dann der recht große Aufkleber mit den Spezifikationen geklebt wurde, zuzüglich Seriennummer-Sticker und dreier Qualitätssigel. Hier ist eigentlich alles zu finden was man zwingend wissen muss, ganz gut finde ich auch die Positionierung auf der Unterseite, denn viele Hersteller schaffen es an den sichtbarsten Stellen diese Eigenschaften aufzuführen und dadurch manchmal die Optik zu zerstören.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[SIZE=+1]*Kabel im Detail*[/SIZE]

Fest verankert mit dem Gehäuse ist der Hauptstrang für die 20+4 polige Befeuerung des Mainboards sowie der Kabelbaum für die 4+4 polige Versorgungslinie der CPU; die Länge beider Schläuche bemisst 60cm. Somit sind die Strippen lang genug gehalten um auch in großen Tower-Gehäusen Einzug zu erhalten. Das Sleeve dieser Kabelstränge ist von ordentlicher Güte, allerdings halten sie doch merklich qualitativen Respekt-Anstand zu den in der Szene heiß begehrten MDPC-X Sleeves von Nils; die Farbgebung passt sich dem sonstigen Layout an, größtenteils schwarz gehalten und lediglich unterbrochen von zwei durchgehenden spiralförmigen schmalen Linien in rot (die Enermax-Farbe) und gelb (was wohl das Gold wiederspiegeln soll); durch die Sleeves sind die Stränge etwas starr und unbeweglich - wer schön sein will muss eben leiden! Etwas ärgerlich, aber letztendlich auch Branchen-üblich ist, dass die Sleeves deutlich vor den Steckern aufhören und mehrere Zentimeter den nackten bunten Strauß der einzelnen Litze zeigt - ein Ästhet wird hier immer nacharbeiten und selbst sleeven und/oder shrinken; im Übrigen ist der deutsche Importeur nach eigenen Aussagen durchaus kulant bei Garantie-Ansprüchen von nachträglich gesleevten Netzteilen, solange das Sicherungssiegel nicht zerstört und das Chassis nicht geöffnet wurde; hieran sollten sich andere Hersteller ein Beispiel nehmen und der Modder-Fraktion etwas entgegen kommen, denn diese wissen meist was sie tun!

Trotz zweier Anschlüsse für PCIe-Kabel am Netzteil legt Enermax allerdings nur einen solchen Strang bei, dieser mündet dann zu zwei 6+2 Steckern; auch diese Strippen sind im gleichen Stil der Mainboard-Stromversorgung gesleevet, die Stecker sind passen zu den Buchsen am Netzteil in halbtransparentem rot gefertigt, der NT-Stecker mit der passenden Gegenpol-Markierung zur Buchse zur richtigen Anschlussrichtung. Die Länge dieses Y-Strangs ist mit jeweils 50cm veranschlagt.

Zuvor genannte Markierungen finden sich auch auf den entsprechenden Steckern der Periferiekabel, wobei die Stecker hier auch passend zu den Buchsen diesmal in schwarz gehalten sind; auch das Sleeve passt hier wieder in das Gesamtkonzept. Verwunderlich ist doch auch hier abermals die Anzahl der mitgelieferten Kabel, denn trotz fünf Buchsen am Netzteil sind lediglich drei Kabelstränge im Karton zu finden; zwar sollen sich entsprechende Kabel laut Handbuch nachkaufen lassen, doch nach kurzer Recherche konnte ich keinen online-Shop finden der entsprechende Artikel anbietet, auch ein Anruf bei meinem lokalen Dealer widerlegte diese Aussage - entweder sind die autorisierten Händler nicht richtig informiert oder man verspricht auf Seiten Enermax' etwas das man nicht halten kann, so oder so eine ärgerliche Geschichte. Zwar findet man grundsätzlich mit 6x SATA, 6x Molex und 1x FDD Stecker verteilt auf die erwähnten drei Kabelstränge genügend Anschlussmöglichkeiten, die Verteilung ist allerdings recht unflexibel und macht somit ein modulares Kabelmanagement in vielen Fällen obsolet. Vielleicht bessert Enermax hier nochmal nach oder lernt zumindest für nachfolgende Produkte, dennoch bleibt das Gefühl dass dem Lieferumfang was fehlt. 

Der von den meisten genutzte Strang wird sicher der reine SATA-Schlauch sein, ausgestattet mit vier in Serie montierten SATA-Steckern; es handelt sich hierbei auch um ein vollwertiges SATA-Layout mit fünf Litzen. Lauf Herstellerangabe ist die Kabellänge 45cm bis zum ersten Stecker, anschließend je weitere 15cm zum nachfolgenden Anschluss und endet somit bei Connector Nummer vier bei 90cm.

Der Old School Strang mit viermal Molex plus FDD-Anschluss im Vier-Litzen-Aufbau wird wohl hauptsächlich in älteren Systemen Einzug erhalten; die Kabellängen laut Enermax sind hier äquivalent zum SATA-Strang zuzüglich weiteren 15cm und endet somit beim fünften Stecker bei 105cm.

Zu diesen beiden gesellt sich noch ein Misch-Strang aus zweimal SATA und zweimal Molex, beginnend als Fünf-Litzen-Layout bis zum zweiten SATA-Stecker, ab dort als Vier-Litzen-Baum für die Molex-Anschlüsse; die Längen hier sind ebenfalls mit 45cm/15cm/15cm/15cm angegeben, und so zeigt sich das auch nach anlegen der Messlatte. 

Positiv erwähnen kann ich an dieser Stelle die implementierten Abziehhilfen an den Molex-Steckern, diese sind praktisch und schonen das Material; zu den Kontakten selbst kann gesagt werden dass diese augenscheinlich dem üblichen Standart entsprechend, allerdings auch hier kein Ausschlag nach oben wie zum Teil bei Mitbewerbern zu beobachten ist; sehr sauber und als perfekt zu bezeichnen sind hingegen die Verbingungen zwischen Litze und Kontakte, alle sind hervorragend gecrimpt mit dem berühmten Biss in die Isolation, wie ein Ei dem anderen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/danielocean-albums-enermax-user-review-1600x1067-full-size-3517-picture​


----------



## DanielOcean (2. November 2010)

oha... ich hoffe doch nicht dass mein Thread unkommentiert im Nirvana verschwindet?!?


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2010)

Ich hoffe das auch nicht, weil der ist wirklich gut, aber ich glaub ich muss dich enttäuschen. Bei mir meldet sich auch keiner.


----------



## DanielOcean (3. November 2010)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, dann frag ich mich warum ich mir diese mühe gemacht habe; aber ich frage mich auch was diese aktion letztendlich für enermax und pcgh gebracht hat... Ich glaube, so wie es aussieht, war es ein verlorenes investment für alle beteiligten...

Aber ich denke auch dass man mit den tests, sofern sie gefallen, auch hätte anders umgehen müssen! Ein beitrag auf der startseite der pcgh der alle 6 tests verlinkt, oder eine andere aktion um darauf aufmerksam zu machen; ich habe sehr viele stunden investiert für meinen beitrag, und die anderen sicher auch... Deshalb tuts ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen weh wie diese arbeiten nun in den tiefen dieses forum auf nimmer wiedersehen verschwinden; dann hätte man auch einfach eine verlosung machen können um die 6 netzteile unters volk zu bringen wenn man sich im nachhinein doch garnicht für die tests interessiert bzw. nichts damit anstellt...

Aber auch auf seiten enermax hätte man zumindest ne reaktion zeigen können, schließlich gab man sich sehr viel mühe und hat letztlich "nur" das testgerät behalten dürfen; brech ich die uvp mal runter, so hab ich einen stundenlohn von gerade mal was über nem euro erhalten, bedenkt man dass herstellerseitig ein ganz anderer wert dahinter steckt, so wirds noch frustrierender; doch letztendlich haben wir den test ja nicht wegen des monetären ausgleichs gemacht, sondern weil wir spaß daran haben zu schreiben und zu testen, und vor allem weil wir gerne was zu comunity beitragen; wenns dann aber letztendlich weder für das eine noch für das andere was bringt, ist das letztendlich enttäuschend...

Wie gesagt, ich finde zumindest ein kommentar oder ein dank von seiten pcgh oder enermax wäre schön gewesen, damit man weiß dass die beiträge zumindest zur kenntnis genommen worden sind und mal tester nun nicht das gefühl hat dass es nun eigentlich keinen interessiert was bei rumgekommen ist; hat ein bisschen was von scheißegal-mentalität! Sinnvoll wäre natürlich gewesen beide firmen würden was mit den beiträgen anfangen, sie zumindest verlinken... 

Naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch was... Sieht aber leider nicht danach aus...


----------



## McZonk (4. November 2010)

Du hast hier einen wirklich hervorragenden und äußerst detaillierten Test abgeliefert. Dafür erst einmal ein großes Lob. Es ist wirklich schön zu sehen, dass sich ein Lesertester derart reinhängt.

Das Ganze soll natürlich auch nicht einfach so liegen gelassen werden. Allerdings solltest du bedenken, dass manche Reds die Zeit derzeit für Urlaub nutzen, wie immer ein Heft angefertigt werden muss und es noch einen großen Lesertest nebenher gibt. Von daher kann die Latenz manchmal (leider) doch etwas größer ausfallen, aber ich versichere dir, wir sind dran  Stay tuned.


----------



## soulpain (4. November 2010)

Schönes Review mit tollem Design



> *Patented DC Connector Panel with integrated VRM*Dieses  patentierte, vollständig modulare Design minimiert Spannungseinbrüche  und Impedanzen, maximiert die Effizienz und Steigert Kühlung und  Zuverlässigkeit.​*Dynamic Hybrid Transformer Topology*
> Zwar nicht direkt zu vergleichen, betrifft aber das selbe Bauteil bzw. die selbe Eigenschaft.


Das ist allerdings falsch.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. November 2010)

Sehr geiles Review  ganz großes Kompliment .. liest sich super und das Design ist grandios ...

ABER, einen kleinen Kritikpunkt hab ich doch noch ...

Enermax stellt sehr wohl auch für Brands her >> Sapphire << und nicht alle Netzteile wo Enermax draufsteht ist auch Enermax drin ... sh. Enermax Tomahawk (CWT) und die aktuelle enge Kooperation mit Andyson

Ansonsten sind Netzteilreviews sowieso nicht der große Publikumsmagnet ... wenn du ne GTX5xx getestet wäre die Sache wohl anders ^^


----------



## Skysnake (4. November 2010)

dat stimmt wohl


----------



## DanielOcean (5. November 2010)

Danke an *soulpain* und *Erzbaron* für Eure Hinweise, ich hab sie verbessert! Wenn Euch noch was auffallen sollte, bitte bitte immer her damit!

Hallo *McZonk*,
danke für dein Statement als Moderator; so hat man nicht ganz das Gefühl, dass es an allen vorbeigerauscht ist 
Ich kann ja deine Argumente verstehen, aber dennoch bleibt halt ein Eindruck von Gleichgültigkeit und Desinteresse... ich hoffe aber auch sehr dass du tatsächlich recht hast und es Gründe dafür gibt! Mir geht es dabei ja auch nicht um Effekthascherei, sondern darum dass mit diesen Arbeiten was sinnvolles unternommen wird - natürlich nur sofern diese eben gefallen und keinem auf den Schlips getreten sind...


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2010)

Naja, zum Cougar Test steht sogar was in der Print  vielleicht kommt für uns da auch noch was   Zwei so große NT Tests direkt hintereinander sind halt wohl auch etwas viel für die User, wobei man sagen muss, jeder Test hat ja um die 200 Klicks, also gelesen wird wohl doch, nur nicht kommentiert


----------



## DOTL (5. November 2010)

DanielOcean schrieb:


> Hallo *McZonk*,
> danke für dein Statement als Moderator; so hat man nicht ganz das Gefühl, dass es an allen vorbeigerauscht ist



Ich bin zwar nicht McZonk, erlaube mir aber dennoch deine Aussage kurz aufzugreifen 

Vorab, dein Lesertest ist in der Tat überragend positiv formuliert. Unabhängig vom Inhalt fällt auf den ersten Blick die Formatierung und das Layout aus. Alleine damit hast du dir schon sehr viel Mühe gegeben, weswegen man schon alleine Lust bekommt, sich tiefer mit dem Geschriebenen zu befassen.
Die klaren Absätze und sehr strukturierten Gedankengänge bzw. Argumentationen fallen natürlich auch sehr positiv auf. In allem hast du also einen durchaus beeindruckenden Test geschrieben!

Wie McZonk schon andeutete, so kann es sein, dass kann es sein, dass manchmal etwas Zeit vergeht, bis die Feedbacks langsam eintrudeln. Das liegt eben auch daran, weil alle auch noch zusätzliche Tätigkeiten nachgehen, die durchaus auch Zeit und Anspruch benötigen. Insofern möchte ich dich aber ermutigen und dir an dieser Stelle einfach nochmals für deine Bemühungen danken. Wie die Vorredner schon sagten, das Review ist in der Tat sehr gut geworden!


----------



## facehugger (5. November 2010)

Toller und sehr ausführlicher/informativer Test mit sehr schönen Fotos.
Nur eines hat mich "gestört" die fehlenden Messwerte (dB/Sone,°C,) aber das hast du ja schon erklärt... Ansonsten: prima Review


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2010)

Hi DanielOcean,

ich bin wirklich in doppelter Hinsicht platt. Einerseits, dass Du dieses Monsterschnitzel von Test rausgestellt hast. Andererseits, dass er uns durch die Lappen gegangen ist. Das ist wirklich Deiner Arbeit nicht gerecht und ich entschuldige mich auf jeden Fall dafür, dass wir Deine Arbeit nicht honoriert haben. Spätestens am Montag wird dies aber nachgeholt, versprochen!

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. November 2010)

Ich mach's kurz:

*FETT!*


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2010)

ich schlies mich da einfach wiederholt dem Marc an 

Anders kann mans einfach nicht sagen.


----------



## Pumpi (5. November 2010)




----------



## Own3r (5. November 2010)

Esist wirklich ein super Test! 

So etwas ist wirklich nicht selbstverständlich für einen User


----------



## rAveN_13 (6. November 2010)

Bei "Pro's" und "Con's" hast du zwei mal "Pro's" sonst: nettes Werk .

Schade, dass es so in Mode ist Englisch und Deutsch miteinander zu vermischen. Die Franzosen sind uns da etwas weiter voraus (allgemeiner Bezug).


----------



## Bullvai (6. November 2010)

Super Test sehr Schön anzuschauen und zu Lesen .

Schade ist wirklich, das er mir erst jetzt aufgefallen ist. 

Aber denoch hoffe ich für die Zukunft noch mehr von dir zu hören.Mach weiter so


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich mach's kurz:
> 
> *FETT!*




Auf den Punkt getroffen 

Respekt, tolle Arbeit!


----------



## matthias2304 (6. November 2010)

Mehr ist zu dem test net zu sagen!


----------



## Antichrist (6. November 2010)

DanielOcean schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, dann frag ich mich warum ich mir diese mühe gemacht habe; aber ich frage mich auch was diese aktion letztendlich für enermax und pcgh gebracht hat...



Das frage ich mich ernsthaft auch!
Dein Wahnsinnsaufwand in allen Ehren (wie lange hast Du daran gesessen?) - wirklich schöne Arbeit, aber was soll das eigentlich? Da draußen - hinter der Haustüre gibt es etwas, das nennt sich --- LEBEN! 

No offense!


Edit:


> Anlässlich unserer Lesertest-Ausschreibung...


Okay, jetzt wird mir einiges klar


----------



## Gilg@mesh (6. November 2010)

Chapeau für diesen Lesertest, hat bestimmt eine Menge Zeit gekostet, hoffe das in Zukunft weitere Tests von Dir folgen, weiter so


----------



## RedBrain (6. November 2010)

Wow, sehr viel zum Lesen, aber dein Lesertest ist einfach super.


----------



## INU.ID (6. November 2010)

Oha, um den Test zu lesen muß ich erstma nen Tag Urlaub nehmen. xD

@Red: Ich vermisse die Danke-Funktion unter seinem Beitrag 

Daher hier: Vielen Dank für diesen Monster-Lesertest.


----------



## fuddles (6. November 2010)

Dürfte wohl der REFERENZ TEST im Netz für Modu87+ Netzteile sein.



Einziger Kritik Punkt wäre die fehlende Angabe zu Lautsstärke ( dba Angaben ) und Hitzeentwicklung ( in Grad )


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (6. November 2010)

Bomben Test^^ /kleines Detail du schreibst SChienen.


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. November 2010)

Klasse Test!Wirklich eine Super Arbeit von dir!
Keine Siebzigtausend Tabellen über Sone,Watt,Volt und hast du nicht gesehen von jemandem,der damit sein Geld verdient,sondern klare,schonungslose Ansagen und Betrachtungen von einem möglichen Käufer.
Für alles andere kaufe ich schließlich ein Magazin.
Genauso stelle ich mir einen Lesertest vor.Okey,kürzer hätte ich es schon erwartet,aber das spricht ja wieder für deinen super Einsatz und deine Einstellung! 
Die einen sagen Fett,die anderen Chapeau,ich sage 
ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Explosiv (6. November 2010)

Wow, wahrscheinlich eines der besten User-Test´s bisher. Verdammt gute Arbeit  !

MfG


----------



## TheMaster (6. November 2010)

Super Test ganz dickes Lob!!!!!!!!!!! 

Besitze selber ein Modu87+ und kann nur sagen Super Teil würde es immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## Fussballchecker (8. November 2010)

DanielOcean schrieb:


> [SIZE=+1]*Pro's & Con's*[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Ausführung! Der Apostroph im Plural ist jedoch falsch.


----------



## zcei (8. November 2010)

Habs ja auch schon im Diskussionsthread gesagt: 

Und btw: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...chs-netzteile-von-enermax-16.html#post2380250

 Willst den dann auch noch so ausführlich testen?


----------



## DanielOcean (8. November 2010)

@ fussballchecker: findest diese Anmerkung nicht ein bisschen kleinlich?! oder ist es ein Zwang das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen 

@ zcei: lol... ich frag mich jetzt nur was ich mit nem 120er soll


----------



## Fussballchecker (8. November 2010)

DanielOcean schrieb:


> @ fussballchecker: findest diese Anmerkung nicht ein bisschen kleinlich?! oder ist es ein Zwang das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen


Nein, mir fiel der Fehler auf, weil du sonst kaum welche gemacht hast und auf Gründlichkeit Wert zu legen scheinst. Bin komplett auf deiner Seite.


----------



## geo (14. November 2010)

Dein Test ist wohl der beste von allen, wenn du noch ein paar Werkzeuge gehabt hättest wäre das wohl der ausführlichste Test geworden den ich je gelesen habe!

Nach dem ich deinen Test ausführlich gelesen habe muß ich sagen das mich das Seasonic Netzeil sehr viel mehr anspricht als das Enermax, obwohl ich eigendlich ein großer Freund dieser Marke bin!

Solche Leute wie du sollten öffter Equipment zum testen bekommen!

Natürlich haben die anderen Tester sich auch Mühe gegeben, jeder hat nach seinen Möglichkeiten getestet, wobei mir wie gesagt deine ausführlichen Beschreibungen und sehr objektiven Kommentare am besten gefallen haben. Mich beeindruckt man nicht so leicht, wenn ich mal jemanden lobe dann gibt es keinen anderen der es mehr verdient hätte!


----------



## DanielOcean (15. November 2010)

Danke geo,

freut mich sehr dass dir der Test so gut gefällt! Klar, mit etwas mehr Equipment wäre es sicher noch besser geworden, aber um ehrlich zu sein war das erst mein zweites Review dass ich je geschieben habe... das erste war bzgl. meines Gehäuses bei den Kollegen von ComputerBase, hier der Link!

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ich zukünftig noch den einen oder anderen Test durchführen könnte; mir macht das schreiben wirklich sehr viel Spaß, und so übel scheinen meine Beiträge ja nicht zu sein, auch wenn ich nicht der Super-Freak bin der den einen oder anderen Hochleistungs-Rechner oder Super-Gaming-Machine zu Hause stehen hat... aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt das ja noch...


----------



## stoepsel (15. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen...zwar etwas verspätet aber immerhin!
Bin auch schon ne ganze Weile hier im Forum unterwegs aber habe jetzt erst durch die Tatsache,dass ich ein neues NT brauche,eure Lesertest entdeckt!
Erstmal ein ganz grosses Lob auch an Dich-Skysnake hat seine Portion auch schon abbekommen....Solch ausführliche und übersichtliche Test finde ich sonst nur von s.g. Experten im Netz! 
Weiter so und danke für diesen Test....


----------



## Skysnake (15. Juli 2011)

Ja sein Test ist auch SPITZE!

... mal ganz unter uns, ich finde sogar seinen noch besser, weil sein Layout etc. einfach bombe sind, da kann ich einfach nicht mithalten.   ABER PSssssssssssssssssssssttt..... nicht das es ihm zu Kopf steigt


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Juli 2011)

Sehr ausführlich. Da hast du wohl richtig viel Arbeit reingesteckt - respekt! Ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen - nur Teile, die mich als Techniker, der die NTs auch beruflich repariert, interessieren: Bilder vom Innenleben, Featureliste usw.. Ich habe ja selbst ein Modu 87+ 600W, deshalb war es für mich schon interssant zu wissen was so drin ist. Super finde ich, dass du so viele Bilder vom Innenleben gemacht hast - so kann ich Vergleiche machen und feststellen was Marken-NTs gegenüber Billig-NTs so teuer macht.

Meine Erkenntnisse zum NT:
Die Liste der Features finde ich total lustig. Da wird ja nahezu jedes Bauteil als solches angepriesen. Dabei hat jedes noch so billiges NT fast alles davon - und die meisten sind sogar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, aber man muss sich ja irgendwie von der Masse abheben - nicht Wahr. Zu den Bauteilen kann ich folgendes sagen: Die meisten sind ebenfalls in jedem anderen NT zu finden - da ist wenig besonderes zu finden. Aber es sind natürlich nicht nur Bauteile, die ein NT ausmachen, sondern auch deren Dimensionierung - und darin unterscheiden sich maßgeblich teuere NTs von billigen, aber damit kann man ja schlecht werben und noch schlechter lässt sich das nachvollziehen. Also muss man darauf vertrauen, dass solche Hersteller wie Enermax, Be-Quiet und Seasonic sich ordentlich Mühe bei der Entwicklung der Schaltungen machen.


----------



## axxo (15. Juli 2011)

Hab das mir auch gekauft, finde das Kabelmanagement im gegensatz zum Seasonic x-660 welches ich vorher hatte nicht so gut, die Kabel sind sehr starr und die Ummantelung schaut auch nicht wirklich toll aus.Versteckt verlegen gestaltet sich also ziemlich schwierig, zumal die Kabel in einem Big Tower leider ein bisschen zu kurz sind, wenn man das Netzteil so wie ich im unteren Teil des Gehäuses verbaut hat.

Was  mich auch stört ist die goldene Farbe um den Lüfterrahmen rum, sieht in meinem sonst eher dunkel gehaltenem System echt dämlich aus. Würds ja umlackieren aber das Garantiesiegel ist genau so geklebt das man es nicht zum Lackieren auseinanderbauen kann.

Dafür ist der Lüfter echt mega Leise, was das angeht bin ich echt super zufrieden.


----------

